# Solved: Help bridging a wireless and ethernet connection in Win XP



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello,
I am trying to bridge my laptop's wireless connection with the on board ethernet.

I have a wireless router and my latptop connects to the network\internet using the wireless card.

What I would like to do is bridge the wireless connection with the on board lan so I can share the connection with my XBOX 360.

Right now I have a X-over cable connected between the XBOX and my laptop's ethernet port.

I use WIN XP Pro and simply selected the 2 connections and bridged them using WIN XP.

My laptop appears to be connected to the network as does the bridge both showing excellent strength.

Problems:
1. I can't open a web browser on the laptop.
2. I can't sign in to XBOX Live from the XBOX.

So how do I get the XBOX to access the internet through my laptop's wireless connection?

Thanks

***EDIT***
After doing more research I found this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/785156-solved-wireless-bridge-but-cant-2.html

I am getting the same thing as reported in post #22, with same exact IP 169.254.x.y

I had Zone Alarm installed at one time, but it was uninstalled about a month ago. Other than that I just have windows firewall on.

I can manually set the ip, subnew, etc for the bridge but then it won't connect, event if I use all settings from my wireless connection that does work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove the bridge, then run the following repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Next, make SURE the wired connection is configured for automatic addressing.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.

Now, make SURE you have a good connection on the wireless connection to the router from the XP machine.

Finally, try bridging the connections again.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I already tried the netsh commands.

I already tried both automatic and manual ip addresses for the wireless and local connections.

I read through many threads here and tried allot of things.

I think the problem is that after the bridge it gives the bridge some bogus ip instead of that of the wireless connection. Always starts with 169.254.x.y.

I even tried using ICS and the shared connection that is made has that same bogus ip, again always starts with 169.254.x.y.

It should start with 192.168.0.x.

When I had ICS on the XBOX knew it was connected to a network but failed from there, when connected as a bridge the XBOX did not even know it was connected to a network.

In all cases my laptop can't access the internet. If I remove wireless connection from bridge or ICS then it accesses the internet fine, if part of ICS or Bridge it always fails.

I have been doing my tests about 10 feet from the router in the same room so connection should be good.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With the configuration specified in JohnWill's post # 2, and with everything connected please show the following w/o ICS and bridging, and then again after bridging the two connections.

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Well I hope this doesn't end like the other thread I mentioned.

Where does Windows get that private ip from?

After I bridge and renew it says it can't reach my Dhcp server.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\tom>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : someplace.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter
WPC300N
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-31-49-26-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.181
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.77.87.150
70.77.82.150
70.77.85.184
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 28, 2008 7:55:37 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 29, 2008 7:55:37
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-AB-37-4A-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.242.80
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I have since even tried to uninstall the monitoring software that comes with the wireless card and I then installed the drivers for the card through Windows. Installation went well, can connect while not bridged, but as soon as I go to bridge it won't connect.

Also note if I wire up the ethernet with normal cable to my router it will get the correct ip from the router and can access the internet. In the ipconfig text above the ethernet is connected via X-Over cable to the XBOX 360.

******AFTER BRIDGING******

1. Immediately after bridging I get no IP. I must do a ipconfig /renew or reboot the machine to get an IP after bridging.

2. Here is Ipconfig results after bridging and ipconfig /renew:

C:\Documents and Settings\tom>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Network Bridge : unable to contact yo
ur DHCP server. Request has timed out.

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.160.70
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I hope this is enough information.

Thanks you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is something fishy going on! Immediately after "Windows IP Configuration" and a blank line we expect to see these lines:

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DELL4550
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Try those stack/WINSOCK repairs again and see if it makes any difference in the ipconfig /all output or in the ability to bridge.

When you create the bridge, the bridge should immediately get the IP configuration that the wireless originally has.

*EDIT*: Did you notice those lease dates??? You might want to update the router's date/time.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

No idea what is wrong, I ended up removing the bridge to start over fresh. Windows takes 30 minutes to add my wireless connection to the bridge and then I waited another hour and it never added my ethernet so I finally killed the process.

No that I remember it did the same thing last time. 

So what might be causing this thing to not bridge?

If I kill the process I can then add the connections but I get the results I posted before.

Also my laptop date is wrong, so those dates are correct according to my laptop.

Before I deleted the first bridge I did as you asked with stack/Winsock and LSP-Fix.exe and it didn't help it.

This is how it looked before and now:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0A-DB-87-4F-25
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.216.23
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Keep in mind it that windows wouldn't finish the bridge without killing the process.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remove the bridge, and run the repair previously posted, to refresh your memory...

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Then I'd like to check the system services.

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check when I get home.

Does the XBOX need to be on and connected when bridging? Or can I just bridge the "unplugged" ethernet connection? Anyway I tried it both ways with same result. Windows takes over an hour to bridge and still does not finish without me killing the process.

As for those services, I can say most are running, but I need to check a few.

I'll also check the event log although the bridge does not fail, it always shows it is running, but never finished in the 2 hours I let it attempt to complete.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something is wrong, because with or without anything connected to the secondary network connection, a bridge for me is completed in an instant.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Well after trying everything in post #8 (all services started, automatic or manual) I was able to create the bridge. It only took about 15 seconds to make the bridge and add both connection.

Problem is I still get the private ip for the bridge and no internet access. I also note that my wireless connection drops from 54mbps to 1mbps after it becoms part of the bridge, but still shows excellent strength.

Here is the results again:

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge (Network Bridge) 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0A-DB-87-4F-25
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.216.23
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Anything else I can try? I am runnnig SP2 right now, think SP3 would fix this? Anything at all? Everyone makes this sound so simple, but I have spent way too much time with it.

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your ipconfig /all is still missing those six lines I showed in post # 6?


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

no, I just copied the relevant information I thought. I'll post if needed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Doctors look at temperature, pulse and blood pressure. We look at ipconfig /all! 

The relevant information is ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are 6 lines BEFORE bridge:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : tom.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tom.net
xxxx.xx.myprovider.net.

Here are 6 lines AFTER bridge:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : tom.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Note my laptop belongs to a domain named tom.net.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Everything BEFORE bridge:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\tom>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : tom.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tom.net
xxxx.xx.xxxxx.net.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : xxxx.xx.xxxxx.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter
WPC300N
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-31-49-26-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.181
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.77.87.150
70.77.82.150
70.77.85.184
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 29, 2008 10:01:46
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 30, 2008 10:01:46
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-AB-37-4A-19

Everything IMMEDIATELY AFTER bridge:

C:\Documents and Settings\tom>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : tom.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge (Network Bridge) 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0A-DB-87-4F-25
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

After waiting about 3 minutes after bridge is created:

C:\Documents and Settings\tom>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : tom.net
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge (Network Bridge) 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-0A-DB-87-4F-25
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.216.23
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

LMK if you need anything else!

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That IP of all zeroes immediately after the bridge could be an indication of duplicate IP address on the network. That is sometimes caused by a router bug that assigns the same address to the bridged device (your Xbox) as to the bridging device (your PC). Sometimes there is a firmware upgrade for the router to fix this. Otherwise, you need to use a static IP configuration on the Xbox. The latter should be an IP outside the Dhcp server's address range (maybe something like 192.168.0.50?) and mask and DNS server(s) as shown above for your wireless connection before bridging.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

I have MAC address filtering on my router so it won't allow an unknown MAC to access it. I went in and added the bridge's MAC as the first thing I tried.

I'm not sure the setting name, but I also always assign the same ip to each allowed MAC on the router. So my wireless connection will always have the same ip, etc.

Does it matter that both my ethernet port and XBOX have been added to the router? Of course they get different ip address if connected separately. The thing is while bridging I have been leaving the XBOX unplugged, so the bridge\router has no idea about it while I am trying to get the bridge to work.

When I create the bridge I no longer have an IP address shown for the 2 bridged connections, so I am not sure how to set them.

On my router do you think I need to set the ip the same for the bridge as the wireless connection? Like I said I manually assign an ip based on MAC. Either way, wouldn't I still see the ip I assign for the bridge in ipconfig? I always assign 192.168.0.181 to the wireless MAC and 192.168.0.171 for the bridge in the router. Why wouldn't I see 192.168.0.171 in ipconfig /all?

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have insufficient experience with bridging to guess what might happen with MAC Address filtering and with having the router assign different addresses to the "real" connection and to the bridge.

The only thing I can advise at this point is to drop the assignment for the wireless, bridge and ethernet and temporarily disable MAC Address filtering. Then, if you have success, add those back one at a time.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

I turned of static ips and I get the same results. And now my wireless connection will receive whatever ip DHCP gives it and it works just fine. But maybe a clue as to why it is failing.

ipconfig /renew

C:\Documents and Settings\tom>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Network Bridge (Network Bridge) 4 : u
nable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

What I don't understand is why when I manually configure the bridge it still can't connect to DHCP?

When I very first create the bridge and it still shows 0.0.0.0 for the ip the icon in the system try for the bridge shows 54mbps and excellent strength. But after 1 minute it either gets the private ip or the one I manually assign and then the connectivity drops to 1 mbps.

Did any of this help? I sure hope so!

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, it's a mystery to me. There has to be something still messed up on your PC, but I have no clue what.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of. I kinda figured as much as the other post that I referenced in my first post ended like this.

Do you know in general what might be the problem when you get the error of unable to contact your DHCP server?


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm out of ideas, I'd be looking for the XP installation disk. 

One final thought. Uninstall ALL 3rd party firewall components and then disable the Windows firewall. Try the repair I posted first, then try the bridge configuration again.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

As far as I know I only had ZoneAlarm installed and that was uninstalled about a month ago.

Haven't tried with windows firewall off yet.

Is there some Windows commands to run from the CD? Or you mean fresh install? 

I'd like to avoid re-installation if possible. I guess if it was a 100% guarantee that it would work then I'd consider it, but I've read to many others having trouble to go through hours of re-installation. I use the laptop for work as well and have lots of development software that takes a good 5 hours to re-install.

Maybe my BIOS supports booting to a usb drive, then I would just try that out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Install the latest ZoneAlarm, and then immediately uninstall it. That's the only way I've heard of to try to get rid of any remnants left behind.

You could try a XP Repair Install. No guarantee of a fix, but the "only" additional work is getting Windows updates and maybe reinstalling a few applications. When I did one I had to reinstall the HP software for my all-in-one, but all other applications still worked fine.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Haven't been home to try anything yet, but been doing more googling.

Found this, think I need to do what he describes starting with step 10? First tutorial I found that mentions this.

"netsh bridge set adapter 1 enable"

http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/bri...p-wireless-bridging-using-command-prompt.html


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Just as a test I tied bridging my desktop's wireless and ethernet. I get the same private ip on it as well.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe we've been blaming the wrong device. Could be a really messed up router. Might be time to check for a firmware upgrade and then reset it to factory default settings. Then try a bridge before setting the address reservations and such.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Good news! I am typing this message AFTER I created the bridge.

I do still need to plug the XBOX in and see if it can connect, but at least my PC finally accesses the internet.

What did it was upgrading the Firmware on my router, It was v1.4 from 2005 and the latest was 1.9 from 2008. First I simply set the wireless and security up and bridged, all was working, then I uploaded my saved router settings and it was still working. So must be something with the old firmware as I uploaded my exact same settings I used before the firmware update.

I'll post back later on whether I got the XBOX to connect.

PS, I even had ZoneAlarm installed and it still made the bridge.

Guess it was a good thing I tried that random test on my PC.

Thanks


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

More good news! I have my XBOX now connected via WiFi bridged through my laptop!

I did have to manually assign an ip to the XBOX as it had a conflict. But that was about a 2 second process.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Success smells so sweet!  Yes, your "random" test with another computer is excellent trouble shooting procedure--success points back to the original computer and failure points to something common (the router).

I wish I had thought of making that test. My only excuse is that I have not come across a bridging bug that was the router's fault except for the dup. IP one I mentioned. Thanks for helping me learn something new.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

In my case the firmware was almost 2 years old, seems allot of fixes since then.

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DGL-4300#

I have version 1.4, which came that way out of the box.

So maybe I might be a special case, but it does appear this would be one last step one could try before giving up or reinstalling windows.

Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think it is unusual to have old router firmware. I believe in "if it ain't broke don't fix it" so the only time I do a firmware upgrade is for a new router or when I'm suspecting a problem with it.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL, yeah, I am always a bit nervous when doing any type of firmware upgrade. Luckily it worked like a charm this time and I get a bunch more options to play with.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's pretty odd IMO, I've never seen the router firmware cause a problem like that. I appreciate you posting back, it's one to remember the next time a bridging issue like this comes up.


----------

